# What's this 13x40 being sold by QMT on Ebay?



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

LINK to EBAY


Looks like controls I've seen on an Eisen, and has the 2 belt positions like a 1340GT.  Is this an older PM model, prototype?  Dare make such a purchase without warranty?


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 17, 2021)

I wouldn't worry so much about the warranty.  It has been running so apparently it works.  Matt is very much a straight shooter so whatever it says in the description would be valid. 
Too bad he isn't still making something like that, I would be very interested in a new one.  Heck, maybe I should bid on this! LOL

Edit:  The 1340GT is $5500 plus shipping but it has the Norton style gearbox.  The more I look at this, the more intriguing it is.  I wonder if originally the price of this one was only slightly less than the 1440GT so Matt decided to just stock the larger one...


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jan 17, 2021)

QMT is Quality Machine Tools....that is already understood here correct? I'm with this guy ^^^^^^^^^
I want to bid on it!


----------



## ddillman (Jan 17, 2021)

looks exactly like my Grizzly G1031


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 17, 2021)

One thing about this... Oregon.... You need to post this stuff earlier.  How do you expect us to make a decision so quickly.   These short notifications can result in much weeping and nashing of teeth.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 17, 2021)

ddillman said:


> looks exactly like my Grizzly G1031


Apparently they don't sell that one anymore either.


----------



## ddillman (Jan 17, 2021)

nope.  no parts either


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

LOL


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> QMT is Quality Machine Tools....that is already understood here correct? I'm with this guy ^^^^^^^^^
> I want to bid on it!


QMT is selling it, but, machine is an unbranded mystery. Or is it?


----------



## tweinke (Jan 17, 2021)

Might be a sample machine from a supplier???


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

ddillman said:


> looks exactly like my Grizzly G1031


Sure does.


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

Come on man! Stop bidding this up!


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 17, 2021)

The bidding has closed,  did anyone here get it?


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> The bidding has closed,  did anyone here get it?


Oh heck yeah! 

Gosh, I hope I did ok.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jan 17, 2021)

I wouldn't do that to anyone...no bids from me.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jan 17, 2021)

Is this anyone here?


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 17, 2021)

oregontripper said:


> Oh heck yeah!
> 
> Gosh, I hope I did ok.


I'm no expert, but it sure looks like a good deal.   Congratulations!


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

After weeks of painstaking research, I decided in the last minute to just go for it!

They must have had $4875 as their high... $4876 was my max. Last I saw was $4750 or such.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 17, 2021)

Congratulations!!

Now I feel like...you got one.  Where's mine!


----------



## f350ca (Jan 17, 2021)

I had a 14 inch version that had the identical controls. Was a good machine, I worked the crap out of it turning things that were too big for a light lathe. Bought it new about 25 years ago from a store in Edmonton. 

Greg


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Now I feel like...you got one.  Where's mine!


Thanks!


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 17, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing it at your place set up and working. 

A little jealous right now!


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 17, 2021)

I am looking forward to it and getting some PVC for the initial dive! LOL 

I better get studying!


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 18, 2021)

_Oh man, oh man, it did not work as planned. This lathe will be back up for auction! Hope someone it's perfect for gets it! Sure looks unused in the pictures._


----------



## Janderso (Jan 18, 2021)

Wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 18, 2021)

oregontripper said:


> _Oh man, oh man, it did not work as planned. This lathe will be back up for auction! Hope someone it's perfect for gets it! Sure looks unused in the pictures._


Errrmmm, what? 
What happened?
PM me if you would like.


----------



## ddillman (Jan 18, 2021)

Thats too bad. I know what its like to be all jacked up about getting something and the deal falls through. You will find something just got to keep looking. I know it is hard to find anything local in Mt.


----------



## oregontripper (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh, I'm getting it sorted out. Nothing money won't cure!

 LOL


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 19, 2021)

Bummer dude,   I'm sorry it didn't work out,  it looked like a nice machine.


----------



## Phil_C (Feb 4, 2021)

That looks like a machine that Eisen also sells, 1340GHE. I know that the PM 1236 "T" is the same machine as the Eisen 1236GHE and made in the same factory. I wouldn't be surprised if PM was checking it out and maybe the price point might be so close to the 1440GT that they decided not to carry it.

I also would bet if the above is true, the factory would make sure the one they sent PM would have really been through QA and that one is a really nice lathe.

Phil


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 4, 2021)

I would not be surprised if you were correct about the price point Phil.  Too close to the 1440GT when new.

The lathe has been sold.  It went to the second bidder on the eBay auction.


----------

